

Ask HN: Where do you recycle electronics? - dasickis

Is there a website or some physical resource that someone knows that shows where different types of electronics can be recycled for free?
======
relaunched
Depending on where you are located, Best Buy has a recycling program
[http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Global-Promotions/Recycling-
Elec...](http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Global-Promotions/Recycling-
Electronics/pcmcat149900050025.c?id=pcmcat149900050025) You can bring your
stuff into any store and recycle it for free, which I find a lot more
convenient than my city / municipality (which has fees and / or only accepts
certain items on certain days of the week or a few times per month for free).

I've used it and recommend it to my parents and friends. Also, I'm an
employee...so forgive the shameless plug.

~~~
johnmurch
I just recycled a TV and 2 DVD players this past weekend. Also take a look at
staples
([http://www.staples.com/sbd/cre/marketing/ecoeasy/recycling.h...](http://www.staples.com/sbd/cre/marketing/ecoeasy/recycling.html))

------
dear
My condo building has a room for that purpose - unwanted electronics, hazards,
clothes, furniture, appliances, etc. I just take it down there and they take
care of the rest.

------
lumberjack
Your local municipality will probably provide some sort of service, as do some
manufacturers or you could just put it on ebay/craigslist if it's still
functional.

